# Update: Outbound (Women, please read)



## SunnyShine (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm thriving. As a single woman in a physical labor position who also goes to school full time, I have never felt more feminine in my life. I'm regaining muscle, I'm gaining knowledge on the side, and I feel like a force not to be reckoned with. After many heartfelt tears hidden in the trailers, I can't help but be proud of myself for sticking this through. Target is not for the faint of heart. But any woman considering a position at Target with a strong work ethic, apply. Pay is great, work is practically a gym (my ass and legs are looking phenomenal, and yours will be looking great too), and I smirk at the men who ask if I need help carrying a big box into my trailer.
Apply. Thrive. Rake in the dough and be the strong independent woman you know you can be.

This message brought to you by a couple glasses of wine.
-Sunny


----------



## happygoth (Nov 17, 2020)

Did I wake up in a different century?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 17, 2020)

They are getting a good work out at a dc.


----------



## Times Up (Nov 17, 2020)

How great is the pay?  And how much forced OT?


----------



## dcworker (Nov 17, 2020)

Times Up said:


> How great is the pay?  And how much forced OT?


Mandatory overtime every week now starts at $19 pay raise every 6 months.


----------



## Bufferine (Nov 18, 2020)

Same thing here. I am 75% stronger. My SD asking If I need help, I said let me show you something.......and made a muscle. Lol he was surprised and it was funny.


----------



## Hal (Nov 19, 2020)

dcworker said:


> Mandatory overtime every week now starts at $19 pay raise every 6 months.


Depends on your building. Some start higher or lower.


----------



## SunnyShine (Nov 20, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> Same thing here. I am 75% stronger. My SD asking If I need help, I said let me show you something.......and made a muscle. Lol he was surprised and it was funny.


It feels sooo good to show the boys how it's done, doesn't it??? 😘 I haven't felt this confident in a very long time!


----------



## Luck (Nov 22, 2020)

How many days? 🤣 sorry I am just way too used to women showing up with the "ill show the boys i can hang too" attitude only for them to suddenly stop showing up after 7 weeks. 
I think our female quitting percentage is at 95%. The only woman that has been here longer than 6 months is the daughter of one of the managers so she's basically stuck. The rest either quit or immediately transfer to Inbound/Warehouse at their 6 months.


----------



## SunnyShine (Nov 23, 2020)

Luck said:


> How many days? 🤣 sorry I am just way too used to women showing up with the "ill show the boys i can hang too" attitude only for them to suddenly stop showing up after 7 weeks.
> I think our female quitting percentage is at 95%. The only woman that has been here longer than 6 months is the daughter of one of the managers so she's basically stuck. The rest either quit or immediately transfer to Inbound/Warehouse at their 6 months.


Fair enough. Lots of women don't have what it takes for physical labor, mentally and physically. I also know plenty of "men" who couldn't handle this job.. However, pushing wheelbarrows full of mulch up and downhill at my last job, alongside weight training, has really given me the upper-hand 😉 I'll admit, I'm not as strong as lots of men. Biologically it isn't realistic. But bookcases and dog food are nothing.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 23, 2020)

I once asked for a team lift to put an air conditioner in a cart to bring to GS for a guest - the female TM who responded was skinny as a rail, and proceeded to hoist it up on her shoulder and carry it up front - meanwhile, decidedly not skinny me felt like a wimp! 🤣


----------



## ManMythMachine (Nov 24, 2020)

I think our Outbound has started to hire more ladies because the guys were having such terrible turnover so corporate is switching gears and going the other way now.


----------



## targetdude1 (Jan 26, 2021)

ManMythMachine said:


> I think our Outbound has started to hire more ladies because the guys were having such terrible turnover so corporate is switching gears and going the other way now.




Nope, it's because they didn't want a lawsuit for shuttling women to packing, which is physically easier but pays less. So much so HQ now handles hiring blindly so all the corrupt local HR's cant do their favoritism.

It's dumb because you end up with a lot of women suffering in OB, productivity is kind of worse I imagine and as mentioned 99% of them dont make it beyond a short time. Another thing I have noticed is although you see them often in lanes nowdays, you almost never see women throwing on the manual lines in depal which is even more brutal. Although they are hired into OB, I guess at least once there the OM's (often female) make sure they dont end up throwing in depal. But it is the times, shrug. OTOH you end up with burly dudes being packers when they want to be WW's.


----------



## NKG (Jan 26, 2021)

But I rather stay at home and make my man a sandwich....


----------



## happygoth (Jan 26, 2021)

Sassy Avocado said:


> But I rather stay at home and make my man a sandwich....


Literally


----------



## NKG (Jan 26, 2021)

You guys know I'm a huge supporter of women's rights but....

Seeing how the DC loads their trailers and treats their Tms, I'd rather knock myself back several decades. I'll happily stay home, hand my man a beer and have dinner on the table.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 26, 2021)

Sassy Avocado said:


> You guys know I'm a huge supporter of women's rights but....
> 
> Seeing how the DC loads their trailers and treats their Tms, I'd rather knock myself back several decades. I'll happily stay home, hand my man a beer and have dinner on the table.


I have been telling my husband this for _years_: "Babe, just let me quit my job and the house will be spotless, I will make you dinner, bring you your beers, and rock your world every night!" 

No dice. He'd rather have the money! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## NKG (Jan 26, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I have been telling my husband this for _years_: "Babe, just let me quit my job and the house will be spotless, I will make you dinner, bring you your beers, and rock your world every night!"
> 
> No dice. He'd rather have the money! 🤣🤣🤣


I don't even have a man 🤣


----------



## happygoth (Jan 26, 2021)

Sassy Avocado said:


> I don't even have a man 🤣


LOL, there are plusses and minuses to both


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 26, 2021)

happygoth said:


> LOL, there are plusses and minuses to both



I stayed at home taking care of the kiddos for a couple of years.
I did the cleaning, cooking, and laundry.
I also ran an at home daycare and wrote short stories.
It is a lot harder than you would think.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 26, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> I stayed at home taking care of the kiddos for a couple of years.
> I did the cleaning, cooking, and laundry.
> I also ran an at home daycare and wrote short stories.
> It is a lot harder than you would think.


I meant there are plusses and minuses to having a significant other, lol. But for me, the plusses FAR outweigh the minuses. ❤️

As for being a stay-at-home spouse, I would imagine things would be quite stressful with kids and a daycare - yikes. We have no kids and no pets. And not a chance in Hades I'd open a daycare.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jan 26, 2021)

I work, my husband is retired.  Sure, there are some (cold winter) mornings my alarm rings at 4:30 am and I’m jealous that he gets to stay in bed.
Then I have a few days vacation and can’t WAIT to get back to work !  Not really bored, there is always something to do, I  just like having a purpose, a place to go And my own income.  Plus I’m way too young to retire.  I married a mature man with family money wealth. 
  I had kids and pets but the daycare route would be a hard no !


----------



## happygoth (Jan 26, 2021)

Man, I could easily quit my job and not work. I've felt that way since I was in my 20s, lol


----------



## NKG (Jan 26, 2021)

happygoth said:


> LOL, there are plusses and minuses to both


Plus sex 
Minus being the other sex 🤣


----------



## trowa03 (Feb 15, 2021)

Awesome! Keep going the school route because the dock WILL break you eventually... Cool to see a lot more women at the DC levels these days used to be a rare sight.


----------

